# Vizsla Puppies born with tiger stripes



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi. I am looking to buy a Vizsla puppy. Some puppies in the litter have tiger stripes on them. Is this normal. Do the stripes disappear as they grow


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Phiroze C said:


> Hi. I am looking to buy a Vizsla puppy. Some puppies in the litter have tiger stripes on them. Is this normal. Do the stripes disappear as they grow


 2 of ours have had lighter patches of fur just behind the front shoulders . Our third is a mahogany color. Out of akc confirmation standards but she is a great V

Have not seen any with stripes. Can you get a picture and post?


----------



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

InTheNet said:


> 2 of ours have had lighter patches of fur just behind the front shoulders . Our third is a mahogany color. Out of akc confirmation standards but she is a great V
> 
> Have not seen any with stripes. Can you get a picture and post?





InTheNet said:


> 2 of ours have had lighter patches of fur just behind the front shoulders . Our third is a mahogany color. Out of akc confirmation standards but she is a great V
> 
> Have not seen any with stripes. Can you get a picture and post?





InTheNet said:


> 2 of ours have had lighter patches of fur just behind the front shoulders . Our third is a mahogany color. Out of akc confirmation standards but she is a great V
> 
> Have not seen any with stripes. Can you get a picture and post?


----------



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

View attachment 103473
View attachment 103473


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Cool! weird!

No clue. My guess would be they will not disappear. purely a guess.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Did a little research. The stripes apparently go away. ( I guessed wrong)
My wife wants one with stripes now!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Totally normal when they are first born.


----------



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

InTheNet said:


> Did a little research. The stripes apparently go away. ( I guessed wrong)
> My wife wants one with stripes now!


😄👍🏻


----------



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

texasred said:


> Totally normal when they are first born.


Thank you. What about the colour of the mother’s coat. What is the colour and is it the acceptable colour for coat?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Phiroze C said:


> Thank you. What about the colour of the mother’s coat. What is the colour and is it the acceptable colour for coat?


Yes it’s a acceptable, from the picture she looks like a golden rust.


----------



## Phiroze C (Jun 17, 2021)

texasred said:


> Yes it’s a acceptable, from the picture she looks like a golden rust.


Thank you


----------

